# Deep Fryer



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

I love fried wings but I'm sick of ordering them. Does a 50$< fryer from Wally World or Target work well? I just need to fry wings every once in a while. On top of that, being that tomorrow is Sunday, whats your favorite wing recipe? I plan on experimenting a little tomorrow to make hot wings and cajun style.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I am not shy to say it and I don't care what the other monkeys around here say but I make the best damn Wings. right now I do not use a deep fryer because mine broke in my last move and my wings come out great. I think they are better but not necessary. They are easier to maintain temp and cleanup is nicer but I do just fine with a pot of oil. 

for crispier wings do not close the lid on a deep fryer if it has one.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes. They work well and get greatly reduce/eliminate a grease fire. If you've never had a grease fire in a deep fryer, you haven't "lived".


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

I've seen more fire lately than I care to mention.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I use my turkey fryer, I love them fried! Once in awhile I may do them on the grill if I do not want to mess with the oil. I may actually cook a mess of wings tomorrow, I typically do 3 different flavors (Hot, BBQ and raspberry jalapeno) I think Sammy (guitarman) may do something with an asian flair. I have done margarita (tequila,lime marinade cooked on the grill) I am also going to do a garlic/parmasean one soon also.


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

My friends and I do wings at least once a week and we use a turkey fryer, or sometimes we bake them or do them on the grill. 
If you want something a little different Wishbone makes a Teryaki (sp) Honey Garlic Marinade that makes some finger lickin, gum smackin good wings! Only use a small amount to lightly coat, too much sauce imparts an over powering taste.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Ski1215 said:


> Does a 50$< fryer from Wally World or Target work well?


I don't know.

Look at them every time I'm in a store that sells them, just can't bring myself to by a piece of equipment that will get little use and only has one function in the kitchen.

I use either a wok with a cooling rack across the back half, great for drainage right where the action is, or a heavy stockpot.

The key to good deep-frying in anything other then a deep fryer is a quality-frying thermometer.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

I make some pretty killer tequila lime wings that seem to be a big hit at parties. I do em in the oven or put them in a wok with some Conola oil. 

Ive been thinking about getting one of those fryers...


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

Darb85 said:


> I make some pretty killer tequila lime wings that seem to be a big hit at parties.


Dude a statement like that must be followed up with a recipe!!!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

its so my secret weapon! Come up here and herf and well talk!

check your pm


----------



## jonzun (Jan 15, 2008)

Not to say mine are better than any others but I do get a lot of compliments and request from my group to make my wings...

I always grill mine usually 20-25 at a time (big wings) and place them in an aluminum pan (large turkey pan) and then pour the sauce on top. Sauce includes:

12 oz Trappey's Red Devil as the base
3 count pour of italian dressing
3 court pour of soy sauce
a lot of garlic POWDER
1/2 stick melted butter

experiment with amounts of each until you find what you like. mix all into a bowl and pour on top of the wings. I get the family pack of wings from the store or Sam's or Costco. Everyone seems to really like the flavor...


----------

